# Information



## 16macmgo (Dec 8, 2010)

I am working on a school report for my teacher and I was assigned marketing and consumption of honey. If anyone has any general information that would be great.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome to the forum! Be sure to check out the Agricultural Marketing Service site. http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/

Type in "honey" in their search field.


----------

